# Medicus dual hinge driver



## reb0957 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am seriously considering buying a medicus dual hinge driver. I hit my irons pretty well and I crush my 3 wood about 250 consistently. I just cant hit a driver and I want too...... Iw as thinking maybe the medicus would help with the driver swing plane. Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Spend that money at the driving range...there's no gimmicky fix for hitting your clubs. Go to the range and hit with your driver till your hands hurt. Do that for a few weeks and you'll figure out your swing plane and groove your swing. Hell if I could hit my 3w 250, I'd never pull my driver out of the bag.


----------

